# RG59 vs R6



## Mike Powell (Jan 13, 2011)

Tv cabling--RG59 as opposed to R6--
Hello all--hopefully I have the right forum or can be directed to the correct one--
My cable company (COX) has recently started injecting Digital tv channels into our system. We need a cable box they call a "mini box" in order to receive the affected channels. I have two of these units and have been having problems. I have had cable company people out here three times so far and one never said what the problem was and the other two each had a different answer. The house is originally wired with RG59 coax and one tech said that maybe either I had a bad splitter or the line may have small cuts . The other guy said that my house wiring needed to be upgraded to the R6. 
Problem is that I have lost signal to most of the channels, even some that are digital. Also--one channel that is digital that I couldn't get in before has started working on the bedroom tv. Am having same problems on both TVs and cannot get any decent answer to go with--
Does the house need rewiring or is there another possible cause??

Thanks for any help--


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

RG59 was pretty common years ago for just your basic cable. Digital will require RG6 to carry the extra channels due to the larger conductor and better shielding to cut down on signal loss.


----------



## Mike Powell (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you for your help--

Is there any chance that a signal booster would help this??


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Possibly, but that's not the best fix. If the cable can't carry the full frequency range, then amplifying the bad signal will not help. Boosters/amplifiers are used to overcome distance limitations, not signal issues.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Check your bill from the cable company and see if they have included any type of maintenance plan. If they installed the interior cable they may cover a rewire to RG6.......longshot but could be worth looking into. I've installed all my systems (including phone) and am pretty much on my own for upgrades. 

Like Jim said.....amplified garbage is still garbage. The RG59 was not made to cover the higher frequency required for digital signals.


----------

